# 2400Kw ABB generator replacement on Siemens SWT-2.3-101(Pics should work now)



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Once I figured out what that first picture was, my gonads went so far up I could feel them in my throat...

I could NOT do that for a living!


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I would love to do that for a week. The height is fine, I'm just getting to old for the hard labour.

Tim.


----------

